# Garnet/Pax d15t



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

hello brains of GC,
Does anyone have any experience with these? I have someone offering as a partial trade but I can't seem to find anything online really. 

If anyone knows what an aprox. Value would be and maybe something comparable that would be an easier to find video. 

Thanks,


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is a Pax amp


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you know what tubes are in it? Sounds like a low power amp with single ended output section either 6V6 or 6BQ5.
With reverb and trem.
Is it something you are going to sell or keep?


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

The Garnet site only has a pic of a solid state Pax amp...

Garnet Stencil Amps - Different Brand Names - garnetamps.com - Home of the Garnet™ Amplifier Company


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

This is a tube amp. Single el84 I think he said. He has lots of old traynor and garnet type amps and does some work on amps. I just know nothing about old Canadian amps and have never had one. He also had offered me a yba4 but I think that is too big and loud for anything I would be able to use it for.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would put value between 100-200$ based on the region you live in... I would put 100$ here in Montreal...

The YBA4 is a way better value but is quite more powerful and heavy. 

I would go for the YBA4 value wise...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would put value between 100-200$ based on the region you live in... I would put 100$ here in Montreal...
> 
> The YBA4 is a way better value but is quite more powerful and heavy.
> 
> I would go for the YBA4 value wise...


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> This is a tube amp. Single el84 I think he said. He has lots of old traynor and garnet type amps and does some work on amps. I just know nothing about old Canadian amps and have never had one. He also had offered me a yba4 but I think that is too big and loud for anything I would be able to use it for.


YBA4 is a badass amp


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> YBA4 is a badass amp


A bit much for the living room.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> A bit much for the living room.


You're barking up the wrong tree with that nonsense. My living usually houses a Super Reverb.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have my drri and a bassman in my living room already. I just want to have one I can turn up past 2 haha.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I have my drri and a bassman in my living room already. I just want to have one I can turn up past 2 haha.


In that case, single EL84 amps are a stupid amount of fun to crank.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> In that case, single EL84 amps are a stupid amount of fun to crank.


That being said I also have a single el34 amp and 2 double el84 amps also. I think I just don't NEED more amps right now. 
But welllll see.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> That being said I also have a single el34 amp and 2 double el84 amps also. I think I just don't NEED more amps right now.
> But welllll see.


 !!! Blasphemy !!!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Frenchy99 said:


> !!! Blasphemy !!!


I also don't....not need more amps


----------

